# THE MOST OSSUM COLOR



## RopedBBQ (Jul 22, 2010)

what is the most awesome color there is? I think red.

EDIT:OSHI I FORGOT A POLL. blargengenksgksdf


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2010)

Heliotrope.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Black


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

Grey.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 22, 2010)

GREEEEEEN


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Grey.








Edward, you better know who this guy is...


----------



## Chance (Jul 22, 2010)

Black.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 22, 2010)

Blue! Why didn't anyone else say blue?


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite color is potato.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> My favorite color is potato.


Helen Keller's favorite color is candy.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> My favorite color is potato.



+1 Googolplex


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

lol your sig is true now.


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Grey.
> ...



Never seen him in my life :confused:
But looking from the image link, he's from megaman? I never really played/went into megaman.

The best color is


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite color is clear


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Green fo sho.


----------



## Tuckle (Jul 22, 2010)

ORANGE, PURPLE


----------



## wsc78 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fav color is a Rubik's cube


----------



## Samania (Jul 22, 2010)

Possum.


----------



## Slowpoke (Jul 22, 2010)

*( ))__(PURPLE)__))>~~*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 22, 2010)

*Orange* obv.


----------



## riffz (Jul 22, 2010)

black. 95% of my shirts are black.


----------



## teller (Jul 22, 2010)

350 nm


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 22, 2010)

PURPLE


----------



## Novriil (Jul 22, 2010)

Foreign


----------



## Owen (Jul 22, 2010)

yelo


----------



## MEn (Jul 22, 2010)

Gaashentecko


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 22, 2010)

*RED!*


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 22, 2010)

Purple and Blue


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Grey.
> ...


Dude GTFO edwards nuts


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



What about them??? :confused:


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



lordy


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite color is lol.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 22, 2010)

#0099FF.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

#FF8800.


----------



## Gollum999 (Jul 23, 2010)

I personally love #FF0000, but #0088FF is pretty awesome too.

EDIT: Dang, should have read the whole thread first. D:


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 23, 2010)

I like yellow, white/black, red, orange, blue and green, coz they're speedcubin' colours.

300th post.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 23, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> I like yellow, white/black, red, orange, blue and green, coz they're speedcubin' colours.
> 
> *300th post.*



Lmao, nice "300th post".


----------



## VP7 (Jul 23, 2010)

teller said:


> 350 nm



Is that blacklight or blacklight blue ?


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 23, 2010)

Orange ftw


----------



## Escher (Jul 23, 2010)

Octarine.


----------

